# Ice storm in N GA last night



## Inthegarge (Apr 6, 2012)

Here's a cople of pictures...........


----------



## Hoss (Apr 6, 2012)

Some serious hail there.

Hoss


----------



## lee42lee (Apr 7, 2012)

We had the samething here in Dalton.


----------



## jeremy1217 (Jun 26, 2012)

Yep it was a rough one did a number on my dads garden


----------



## hwaldrop (Nov 17, 2012)

wow, any major damage?


----------

